# De Worming?



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone worms their pets on a regular basis? How often you worm them? What worms you worm against? And also, what product do you use? I'd like to regularly worm my girls just to be safe. I actually have been watching the show, Monsters Inside Me, and now it has me thinking...


----------



## buzz and lola's mummy (Aug 14, 2011)

Go to the vets, their stuff is the only stuff that works properly!! As your dog's so small it's inexpensive, they do combined drops or tablets that kill fleas too! 
I worm/flea my chi's monthly by vet prescription.
I use Advocate,which costs £15 for 3 droppers(drops that go on back of the neck), it does fleas and worms, then I buy a seperate tablet to get rid of tapeworms(I think) which costs me 50p and they have half a tablet each a month which i cover in butter and they eat it!!xx
Vets have drops, tablets, powders,shampoos,sprays you just need to discuss with your vet what you want out of a product.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If you are concerned about worms, take in a stool sample and have them run a fecal exam on it. If it's clear, you don't have worms to worry about! Wormers are insecticides and potent. I would never give them unless I had evidence of worms. Putting poisons in their bodies "just in case" they might have worms is foolhardy in my opinion.

You might look at a more natural path for parasites. Diatomaceous Earth is a powder that is safe and effective. I know people who use it and like it. And you aren't putting an insecticide on or in your dog.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok thank you. I don't think she actually has worms I just thought it might be good preventive. But I'll hold out, thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

My dogs are 3 and 4 and have never had worms.....and only were ever treated for it when they were tiny pups...I only treat for fleas when they get them which isn't every year ...I hate using chemicals on my dogs ..But over the years if they do get fleas...I have found its the best way to get rid of them..But no its not something I would use monthly.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I had the stool sample taken when she was a couple of months old. And I've never seen any sign of worms. I did hear of a product called, Diatomaceous. Has anyone heard of or used this product?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

If your dog is taking a monthly heartworm preventative, they usually have a regular dewormer in them too. Check the box to be sure.

Mine are on Heartgard monthly so they just take that; but we also bring in a poo yearly for a fecal check.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Audreybabypup said:


> I had the stool sample taken when she was a couple of months old. And I've never seen any sign of worms. I did hear of a product called, Diatomaceous. Has anyone heard of or used this product?


Oh, if you read up a few posts to BrodysMom's she mentions Diatomaceous earth. =)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have never used this product, but I know many who have and really swear by it for parasite control. 

This is a reputable company that sells it and they have a ton of info on what diatomaceous earth is, how it works, etc.

Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm considering getting that. It says people can use it too. Interesting...


----------

